

Windows 10 Best New Feature #6: Updated Command Prompt - dzhiurgis
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_WAHFsAboTY

======
Lancey
That's Powershell though. Easily resizing the window and selecting text are
probably the least significant changes it brings.

------
msie
F I N A L L Y!!! I just might spend a little more time on Windows now.

